
Web 2.0 is all about the money - far33d
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/04/18/BUG4NPAB4N1.DTL
======
far33d
This article is pretty confused. It goes from web 2.0 to msft's objections to
the doubleclick deal to a weird aside about a bank of america security breach.
But this is what the masses read.

------
pg
Remarkable discovery: companies aim to make money.

This is at least a nice change from articles complaining that "Web 2.0"
companies don't care enough about making money.

~~~
danielha
The first thing I thought when I saw the headline was, "Thank god for hard
investigative journalism!"

